# Selling A Car?



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Anyone got any tips?

Trying to sell my old car at the moment. I've done my research and put what I think is a reasonable value on it (it's a 5 series BMW with a lot of miles on it, but it's in excellent nick and just MoTed, taxed, etc...). Advertised it on Autotrader and have had exactly 0 legitimate responses after a fortnight. About a dozen scammers have tried to get me to ship it internationally and various other dodgy tries at taking my money off me, but nothing at all other than that.

Can anyone suggest anywhere better to sell?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

At the moment I would suggest Ebay is your best hope, my pal could not get sell his car via the auto trader or the local papers, not one enquiry, he couldn't even trade it in, dealers did not want to know.  Maybe the only other outlet is forums like this, where you are trusted?

It's terrible time to sell, I know, I've just bought  but if you are buying as well then things should even out. Good luck.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the trade is in a dire state at the moment, If you can hold on to it and wait for better times.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I think you hit the nail on the head in your opening line.....what YOU think is reasonable value....problem is your not buying it, you need to pitch it at what the buyer thinks is reasonable value, same with anything at the moment....its a buyers market.

Usually autotrader isnt a bad place to sell....try also local free sheets and don't forget the venerable postcard in the local shops, takes a lot more effort but usually reach a more "genuine" audience.

Ebay only if you get desperate or you have a vehicle which is truly wanted.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

You could use gumtree


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

i think a card in the local supermarket/s is always worth a try, its free to advertise, punters wont be coming far to view and if its well priced you never know, you might get a sale. good luck dave


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Really depends on how much you want for it. Bigger money autotrader, but the market is a bit flat as PG said. FreeAds if you want to punt it on quick. Ebay or auctions it will go for peanuts. You might need to hold on it for a bit if you want more money.

I got Â£1.1k off a Â£4.5K 50K '03 VW Bora TDi for my brother in law who needed a oil burner to save mileage on his other car, a couple of weekends ago.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, guys. I have actually tried to be realistic with the value, but I might have to take another punt with it dropped a bit further. I had it up at Â£1750 (it's a BMW 523 on a T plate, but with 191000 on the clock), might have to drop it closer to Â£1500 and see if any interest ensues.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

theres a car dealer by me who sells all his part ex's by the side of the road with for sale signs in the window and i have noticed this is becoming very popular of late could try that .otherwise ebay im affraid but with almost 200000 miles its going to be tough i think .

good luck

jason.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I think everybody is using Ebay at the mo, dealers included, it's the only place people can shift cars in a dead market. I say, stick it on with a "buy it now or best offer". Yes, you won't get as much cash but you won't be stuck with an unwanted devaluing car. What might it be worth in 6 weeks when the market is really dead?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> theres a car dealer by me who sells all his part ex's by the side of the road with for sale signs in the window and i have noticed this is becoming very popular of late could try that .otherwise ebay im affraid but with almost 200000 miles its going to be tough i think .
> 
> good luck
> 
> jason.


Funny you should mention that, I have just begun to notice that all the "for sale" cars at the side of the road in Leed are collecting fines. For what I don't know, has it been made illegal? Whatever, they all have fines under their wiper blades.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > theres a car dealer by me who sells all his part ex's by the side of the road with for sale signs in the window and i have noticed this is becoming very popular of late could try that .otherwise ebay im affraid but with almost 200000 miles its going to be tough i think .
> ...


it depends how long they are left there and how anal youre council are ,there is 3 places on my way to work that has a lay by by the side of a busy road and are perfect for selling motors on .and you get loads of under a grand cars and right up to 10k mercs .the majority are dealers or garages but the odd one or 2 are legit private buys i sold my audi this way it does work in a good market but like everything else it has to be a bargain these days or you will be stuck with it .

jason.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I had a very good experience with British Car Auctions.

They picked the car up from me, auctioned it a few days later and I received a cheque shortly thereafter. A totally hassle-free service and I got the price I was asking for the car. Give them a ring, they're very helpful.

Of course, I could have probably squeezed a few extra hundred quid out of the car by going down the various other routes, spending hours writing and placing adverts which attract no genuine punters (only time wasters and scammers) even after several weeks or even months, but it's just not worth it in my opinion on a Â£1500-Â£2000 car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

My sister in law has just picked up a 2001 Jaguar S Type, 4.2 V8, full leather etc for Â£1200 at the local auctions


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

catflem said:


> My sister in law has just picked up a 2001 Jaguar S Type, 4.2 V8, full leather etc for Â£1200 at the local auctions


I hope it wasn't this one

Jag S - Type

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > My sister in law has just picked up a 2001 Jaguar S Type, 4.2 V8, full leather etc for Â£1200 at the local auctions
> ...


She doesn't need any lessons in wrecking cars, she's well into double figures now. Her son is following in her tracks, he's wrecked 2 in the last month !.

Now you know why your insurance premiums are going up.


----------



## GT2200 (Oct 27, 2008)

Not wishing to be cynical or anything but a T plate 523 with near 200k on the clock, irrespective of history and condition is going to struggle to fetch Â£1500 at auction. When i go to our local one there are X and Y plates with 100-130k going for the Â£1500 mark.....scary i know as i have a 5 series BM too!

You might want to try listing it on Pistonheads or some of the more specific BMW forums....BMWLAND or do a search for the '5 series forum'......if all else then ebay it is, but as has been said prepare to take a big hit.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like I might have to drop the price further, then.

The auction thing is interesting, but expensive. Especially if it doesn't sell!

Thanks for the input, guys.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Dave, we put a 2001 Mondeo estate with 201,000 miles on ebay a while back, FSH, it was used for deliveries, up and down the motorways each day. It still drove like new. As a last resort it went on Ebay at Â£800 and did not attract one bid. Went back on at Â£750, same result. It was then listed at .99p no reserve, it sold for Â£875 :huh:

This is my friends, it is as mint as 1999 car can be, drives like new, FSH and has had at least Â£700 spent on it in the last month, it now needs nothing. But he just cannot sell it privately, there is zero interest. Right now Ebay is your best bet IMO, there will be people looking at 523i's every day and the FSH will mean a lot to them. It's devaluing all the time and in 6 weeks it's another year old, Â£999 no reserve, get rid of it. 

Should have said not to blame me if you get Â£999


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Dave, a thought that has just occured to me is that it might be possible to make a virtue of its age.

Aren't they planning on hiking up the RFL in the UK for post 2001 built cars ? ........................... of course this idea crashes and burns if yours is a 2001+ car.


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello bought a 2000 saab 93 estate yesterday 1 owner full saab service history Â£500.00


----------

